# Recipe required pinenuts - can I use other nuts do you think?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Doing a filo pastry wrap and says to use pinenuts inbetween layers of pastry - do you think I can use other nuts as not a fan of pinenuts?  Are other nuts ok to bake?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes they should be fine hun - I often use sunflower seeds or the like instead of pine nuts xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks hun x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

That's ok chick! Sounds nice whatever you are baking! xxx


----------

